# Baileys conditioning cubes or allen and page calm and condition



## dressagelove (7 January 2012)

I currently have one of my tbs on baileys no 4 cubes, but have heard people say they can be starchy. I have recently put my other tb onto fast fibre for his feet (recently gone BF) and I really like it (for the base minerals and vits etc) and he loves it.

I am wondering whether to switch my first horse onto the calm and condition.
I have read both descriptions online and allen and page does sound quite good, but I would really like to get as much weight / muscle as poss on my first horse. He also can be a bit picky about the cubes and the soaked allen and page's look much more appetising. However, the baileys cubes are doing exactly what they are supposed to and he his putting weight on quite nicely, so unsure whether to change when it is working...

Was hoping for some reviews from real people who have tried them?


----------



## dressagelove (8 January 2012)

bump  no one?x


----------



## Swirlymurphy (8 January 2012)

Sorry, this may not be much help as I haven't yet made the move but am about to go to the A&P calm & condition for my TB, mainly as a result of the starch comparison.  However, unless I have misunderstood your comment (which is quite likely ) your TB is doing fine on the Baileys?  So why the need for a change?  Apologies if I have missed the point entirely, its something of a speciality of mine!


----------



## Ella19 (8 January 2012)

my mare hated the texture of the calm and condition. I love Baileys but found their conditioning mix has more oil in it than the cubes. She loved the mix as well! Perhaps look into that?


----------



## sykokat (9 January 2012)

Neither lol. I love Top Spec cool conditioning cubes. You can add one of their balancers with it. Just a fab feed


----------



## Kenzo (9 January 2012)

Why try to fix something that's not broken....so the expression goes. 

If the Baileys is working well and your horse seems happy on it, I wouldn't change, you can compare the feed analysis on bags of food between makes until you're blue in the face but at the end of the day, so long as your feeding the correct recomendations and for right workload and type and similar speical diet requirentes, then it's down to what works for your individual horse.

Although I do rate A&P CC, I've not tried the Bailey's however because the A&P works well for mine.


----------



## Befney3 (10 January 2012)

Chilli is on Baileys number 4 (conditioning cubes). He was on them when I bought him but then had lost a bit of weight that winter so I swapped him to Calm & Condition. Opps!! It made him quite silly (not unrideable but spooky & sharper than I'd like-& I like him a bit sharp!) & didn't really make much difference to his weight/condition.

We're currently back on the number 4 with Blue Chip (expensive but fantastic). He also has half a bucket of readygrass (sp?) to munch on through the day.


----------



## AnyChance (29 April 2014)

I have put new horse on a and p calm and condition and he seems to be putting on a little weight slowly but surely. His coat is really shiny and he looks good so I will continue to use it. 
He was on horse and pony nuts and sugar beet and a mixer. Now I only need to soak the calm and condition as it has sugar beet in it. The linseed it contains must help with weight and shiny coat. It also has pre and probiotics. He also gets hi fi mixer.


----------



## Fides (29 April 2014)

Mine are on Baileys new product - fibre plus nuggets. Complete feed that are treat sized so can be fed from the floor or a treat ball  £10.45 a bag


----------



## TGM (29 April 2014)

Bear in mind that the No4 cubes are actually more calorific than the Calm and Condition.  Also if you think your horse will enjoy soaked feed more then you can soak the No4 cubes to make a mash!


----------



## dianchi (30 April 2014)

Personally I love the C&C and most of the yard are on it.

My fussy TB eats it no problem and is awful with her weight usually but this works for her.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (30 April 2014)

I am a total fan of A&P C&C. It kept condition on my 21 yr old hunter all winter and horses seem to love eating it.


----------

